# Lakers may sign another big



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> The Lakers have considered Cherokee Parks and Tyrone Hill, both currently out of work, as they seek another frontcourt player to replace Malone and Cook.
> 
> The signing, if it occurs, probably would be a 10-day contract or two until Malone returns.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...,1,7551833.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


Is this all that's available? I guess if it's only a 10 day, then no harm. The Lakers need another big until Malone returns.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't think they should sign him.. Malone's and Shaq's absence is a chance for the young players like Cook and Nelson to get experience...


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

The problem is right now they don't have Shaq, Malone, Sampson or Cook. That only leaves Slava and Grant to fill both the PF and C position. Who comes in for them? Walton? Fox? They need someone to at least help for a few minutes a game.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

I liked Cherokee Parks when he was with the Clips about 3 years ago. It would be interesting to see him in a Lakers uni


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> The problem is right now they don't have Shaq, Malone, Sampson or Cook. That only leaves Slava and Grant to fill both the PF and C position. Who comes in for them? Walton? Fox? They need someone to at least help for a few minutes a game.


thats true the lakers should sign a parks he is just about 6'11 and hill is only 6'9.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> The problem is right now they don't have Shaq, Malone, Sampson or Cook. That only leaves Slava and Grant to fill both the PF and C position. Who comes in for them? Walton? Fox? They need someone to at least help for a few minutes a game.


But Shaq and Sampson should be back any day now. Let's face it, these games right now aren't that important. This way it forces Phil to play Slava and Sampson. :yes:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

PJ said in today's paper that Shaq missing this week's game is a "good possibility" and Sampson still can't even practice.



> Reserve center Jamal Sampson fears a recurrence of bone spurs in his right ankle, an ailment he said required surgery in his senior year at Mater Dei High.
> 
> Sampson sprained his ankle in practice Tuesday and has been unable to play since. He will have an MRI exam to determine the cause of swelling and his inability to flex his ankle upward.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...,1,7551833.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

According to hoopshype.com this is the list of free agent 4's and 5's...

Power forwards:
Josh Asselin, Calvin Bowman, Chucky Brown, Mark Bryant, Ousmane Cisse, Sam Clancy, Sean Daugherty, Ben Davis, Alton Ford, Hiram Fuller, Matt Garrison, Randy Holcomb, Jerry Holman, Jerald Honeycutt, Solomon Hughes, Adam Keefe, Shawn Kemp, Innocent Kere, Antonio Lang, Art Long, Grant Long, Kevin Lyde, Don MacLean, Kei Madison, Antonio Meeking, Anthony Miller, Terquin Mott, Charles Oakley, Billy Owens, Olumide Oyedeji, Stephane Pelle, Don Reid, Philip Ricci, Dennis Rodman, Carlos Rogers, Roy Rogers, Reggie Slater, Lee Scruggs, Paul Shirley, Leon Smith, Jeferson Sobral, Derek Strong, Roy Tarpley, Mark Vershaw and Kelly Wise

Centers: 
Isaac Austin, Ernest Brown, Chris Burgess, Duane Causwell, Eric Chenowith, Kip Christianson, Keith Closs, Peter Cornell, Robb Dryden, Greg Foster, Steve Goodrich, Thomas Hamilton, Nate Huffman, Lonnie Jones, Jonathan Kerner, Lari Ketner, Travis Knight, Brandon Kurtz, James Lang, Kris Lang, Chris Marcus, Dan McClintock, Geoff Owens, Livan Pyfrom, Ron Rollerson, Eric Riley, Stanley Roberts, Soumaila Samake, Nick Sheppard, Michael Smith, Seth Sundberg, Slavko Vranes, Sonny Watson and Joe White

The Lakers should sign Keith Closs to a 10 day, just to see what he looks like. :laugh: 
:joke:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> The Lakers should sign Keith Closs to a 10 day, just to see what he looks like. :laugh:
> :joke:


I don't know where he plays now but there was a Keith Closs spotting in South Africa several years ago. Here's the picture.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Tyrone Hill is the best option, but we'll probably sign someone like Eric Chenowith or Torraye Braggs.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ot:i hate how all of a sudden stu lantz has said "big" every game


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> PJ said in today's paper that Shaq missing this week's game is a "good possibility" and Sampson still can't even practice.


I wasn't aware Sampsons condition was that serious... oh well if its just a 10 day. I wouldn't mind seeing Chenowith back. Maybe even Somi Samake or Leon Smith.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Maybe Scott Williams?

http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarepublic/sports/articles/0125williams0125.html


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Scott Williams would be more than acceptable.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Ot:i hate how all of a sudden stu lantz has said "big" every game


I hate Stu, 

Stuayton said this is my ball, and George said uh uh i dont think so, and then Kobe is like HEY GIMME THE ROCK, and then Shaq said are we still playing basketball, and the ref was like, THATS...........A............Shot......Clock.......Violation, and then Phil was like thats a terrible call! and the ref said hey you better sit down, and Phil.......got.......a.........technical, and Peja said thank you very much Phil, i needed that extra.....point....... well be right back on KCAL 9 for the conclusion.......of........the........game.....


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> I hate Stu,
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: That's so true!

But hate him? He's very unbiased, and he knows a lot about the game.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Yes i do agree he is very unbias, and i like that, but i liked it when Chic kept his *** in check and held him to about 10 second spurts of being able to talk...


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

:laugh: I like both Stu and Sunderland, but am I the only one that thinks Paul ALWAYS agrees with Stu?

Even when Paul calls a play different from what Stu thinks he still says he agrees (for example: *Fisher and Devean George are on a fastbreak and George turns it over trying to catch the pass from Fisher*
Paul: "Oh, Devean! I think Devean was at fault that time Stu. He's gotta catch that pass from Fisher, it was a beautiful pass mind you."
Stu: "Well, Fisher threw it too hard for Devean to catch so to speak."
Paul: "Oh, I completely agree Stu. Fisher should've been more careful on that play.")


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

HE PROB IS PAY'D TO 
'YOU DIDNT AGREE WITH STU 2NIGHT, IM TAKING 1000 BUCKS OUT OF YOUR PAY CHECK"


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>scj</b>!
> :laugh: I like both Stu and Sunderland, but am I the only one that thinks Paul ALWAYS agrees with Stu?
> 
> Even when Paul calls a play different from what Stu thinks he still says he agrees (for example: *Fisher and Devean George are on a fastbreak and George turns it over trying to catch the pass from Fisher*
> ...


:laugh: 

I also like how Paul absorbs everything Stu says. Stu in the first quarter analyzing a replay: "As we see Ron Artest drive he prefers the left..."

Paul in the 3rd quarter: "There goes Artest to the left just like you said Stu."


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Or how bout this

Paul:Thats a terrible call, Slava was CLEARLY not moving

Stu:No, Slava was moving his right foot across and therefore it is......a......charge....

Paul:Ya your right Stu, thats a great call...


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

How 'bout Sundy's inability to do basic math. Several times a game he says, "The Lakers are now down by....pause....97-89." Its hilarious that he cannot subtract two numbers and gives up and just says the score when he was trying to do the math in his head and say "down by eight". Also, like once every other game he switches the teams' scores too. The lakers will be losing like 92 to 80 and he'll say "lakers 92 team XXX 80." Then there's his Howard Dean impersonations going nutso and screaming when the lakers make a buzzer beater or something...maybe he'd be a better soccer announcer.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

getting back to the topic...

What about this guy?

Mikki Moore, a 7-footer who leads the NBDL in rebounds with an average of 9.0 per game and is second among all NBDL scorers at 21.0 points per game

http://www.nba.com/nbdl/players/mikki_moore.html

http://www.nba.com/nbdl/roanoke/stats/index.html


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I believe Mikki was called up by the Nets, but then sent back down.. Might be worth a try even though I dont think Lakers will sign anyone.. They are fine


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

never mind. He just signed with the Jazz on a 10 day, but missed his first day of work...



> "When your NBA career is measured in 10-day increments, you don't want to spend one of them in an airport. But that's what happened Monday to Mikki Moore, who was supposed to fly to Utah and sign with the Jazz but instead got stranded by a snowstorm on the east coast. Moore, a 7-foot center who was playing for Roanoke, Va., in the NBDL, will join the Jazz once air travel is back to normal, and he passes a physical. "It's a 10-day contract. Believe me, he'd be here if he could," said Jazz vice president Kevin O'Connor. Moore, who has played parts of six seasons in the NBA, including a four-game stint with New Jersey earlier this season, is leading the developmental league in rebounding at 9.0 per game, and is second in scoring (to former Utah State forward Desmond Penigar) at 21.0 points. "From all accounts -- Walt [Perrin, the team's player-personnel director] has watched him -- he's far and away the best big man in that league."
> 
> http://www.sltrib.com/2004/Jan/01272004/sports/133005.asp


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

They should sign former Ducks center Chris Christoffersen, he is a legit 7-2 300. He can clog up the middle!


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

We can't sign Tyrone Hill, he is to ugly to play for the Lakers!!! :yes:

Do you think he would really fit in with all the pretty boys on the Lakers(Kobe, Fox,...etc)


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Scott Williams was released by Phoenix today, we should pick him up.:yes:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Scott Williams was released by Phoenix today, we should pick him up.


Dallas wants him... Wouldnt that be kinda funky? The guy that took out Malone now is teamates with him :laugh:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Dallas wants him... Wouldnt that be kinda funky? The guy that took out Malone now is teamates with him :laugh:


Heh, that's right, I forgot about that. Well I'd rather that than Malone's eternal enemy, Dennis Rodman.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> I hate Stu,
> ...


:laugh::laugh: 

reading that made me LOL in real life. and he always says "on the lakers............basketball...........network."


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Williams is a good idea. With Malone now out until March, and Cook and Sampson gone for awhile, the team could use the help.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*From this morning's LA Times*



> The Lakers were 20-5 when Malone began his rehabilitation, 7-10 after Wednesday night's win over the Seattle SuperSonics. If he were able to play by March 15, Malone could play 16 games before the playoffs. In the meantime, the Lakers will have to lean more on Horace Grant and Slava Medvedenko at power forward and could seek frontcourt help outside the organization.
> 
> The front office has had conversations about several players, including Scott Williams, Cherokee Parks and Tyrone Hill. The Phoenix Suns waived Williams on Wednesday. Coincidentally, it was Williams who stumbled and fell on Malone's knee on the night of Dec. 21, causing the first serious injury of Malone's career.
> 
> In Williams' regard, Jackson cited the team's lack of depth in the frontcourt and Williams' experience with their system. Williams played for the Chicago Bulls for four seasons in the early '90s. Williams would like to play for the Dallas Mavericks, according to various reports.


http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...,1,1386856.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*NOT GONNA HAPPEN*



> The Lakers are *not expected* to put in a claim on Scott Williams, waived Wednesday by the Phoenix Suns, by today's deadline, according to a league source. Williams reportedly would prefer to play for the Dallas Mavericks.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-lakerep30jan30,1,3202000.story?coll=la-headlines-sports


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

As i suspected, the Mavs took him...

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1723374


----------

